

Going global with EC2 and GSLB - nethergoat
http://dev.bizo.com/2010/05/improving-global-application.html

======
al_james
Its a shame geo aware DNS hosting is always at a premium price point.

On a related note: dns.com sell packages based on number of dns queries per
month. How would I work out how many I need? Obviously its not one per
visitor. Does anyone know what the rough ratio is?

~~~
andrewtj
I'm building a DNS service at the moment. Geo-aware DNS won't be a launch
feature but it is something I intend to add in the future. The implementation
I'm looking at doing will allow for returning different record data based on
country-code (as determined by Maxmind GeoIP) and will be configurable via
both a web interface and JSON over HTTP API. I'd be interested to know what
features you'd look for in a Geo-aware DNS service and what you'd expect to
pay — if you could drop me note (see profile) it'd be much appreciated.

